# Ek43



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

So have had my EK for 3 days now and absolutely loving it. Getting some incredible shots but still learning. My dial stops here. Assume I need to recalibrate it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not really. They all do that. Mine certainly does.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

not a bad idea to get a custom dial - have one somewhere you're welcome to if you'd like it for a tenner donated to the forum. You can then set the pointer to your own dial's zero point. Doesn't make any difference - just looks better.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to EK land. Where coffee is a brave new world.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

As Patrick said, this is usual on the EK. It has nothing to do with calibration. Get a custom dial and whack it on there.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> As Patrick said, this is usual on the EK. It has nothing to do with calibration. Get a custom dial and whack it on there.


Done!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

gman147 said:


>


And get a new camera......


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

iPhone 6+. Must've been the 'shakes'


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

gman147 said:


> iPhone 6+. Must've been the 'shakes'


haha, good stuff, we get the idea anyway


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks badass in all black


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Where? 0-0

EDIT:

whoops, i thought you meant yours...


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone know a European seller of ek's wondering if there's some exchange rate deals to be had?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Italia is offering it at £1600 if you fancy a punt but don't expect any post sales support.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Wonder if that's the latest varient


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CallumT said:


> Wonder if that's the latest varient


It wont be in stock


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Been thinking about new burrs... Dunnnnnnnnnooooooo


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

CallumT said:


> Been thinking about new burrs... Dunnnnnnnnnooooooo


You at the Rave Forum Day? I'll have mine there with new burrs. There's not loads in it once they have settled in.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah I'll be there I have been contemplating just renewing the unit


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Coffee Italia is offering it at £1600 if you fancy a punt but don't expect any post sales support.





Mrboots2u said:


> It wont be in stock


They also have this rude wee deal on http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a cheeky deal almost too good to miss!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd take my chances on post sale support at that price - and as long as you buy with a credit card you'd be covered if it doesn't turn up


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Coffee Italia is offering it at £1600 if you fancy a punt but don't expect any post sales support.





Mrboots2u said:


> It wont be in stock


Just been through the CoffeeItalia site & everything... absolutely everything is listed as 'in stock' that combined with almost too good to be true prices when everyone else is out of stock of EK43's ect at £500 more & yet they have them listed in black or white just sitting there ready to ship... maybe they do but I'm just way too cynical to even be bothered with the hassle.

That & the online reviews of the company are... er... not quite as glowing as the testimonials on their website!

I'd be tempted to call & say I'll come and collect / pay on collection but thats the only way I think I'd be purchasing from them!


----------

